# When should I book my RCI exchange?



## kevd (Apr 29, 2015)

For our trip to Disney World in mid April 2016 (week of 4/16 - 4/23), we are hoping to book a DVC Resort using an RCI exchange but are not counting on it. Our back up plan is any of the following: 

Bonnet Creek
Silver Lake
Vacation Village at Parkway

My question is... for the three resorts listed above, when do you think we would need to book these by in order to ensure we'd get a 2BR with a Sat-Sat or Sun-Sun check-in/check-out? The reason I ask is... from what I understand, DVC availability isn't usually released until 4 or 5 months in advance. Would I be safe waiting until 4 months or less to book any of the "backups" I've listed above? Or would these need to booked sooner in order to ensure availability?


----------



## bankr63 (May 1, 2015)

kevd said:


> For our trip to Disney World in mid April 2016 (week of 4/16 - 4/23), we are hoping to book a DVC Resort using an RCI exchange but are not counting on it. Our back up plan is any of the following:
> 
> Bonnet Creek
> Silver Lake
> ...



You should be able to wait.  WBC is fairly popular, but VV@P and SLR generally have good availability all the time (and might I suggest either of the Sheraton Vistanas or any of the HGVC properties as an upgrade to any of those on your list?)  

There are lots of deposits in RCI late December/early January as most MF's come due at the non-Disney resorts, and owners start depositing, making availability pretty good for you at the 3 month mark.  I expect no problems getting one of your B list choices.


----------



## antjmar (May 2, 2015)

bankr63 said:


> (and might I suggest either of the Sheraton Vistanas or any of the HGVC properties as an upgrade to any of those on your list?)


+1
Im going in March. I am trying to get into Disney also.  I own at BC and thats a great choice!  But if I dont get Disney, Sheraton Visitana is my second choice followed by HGVC properties. IMO the Sheraton seems better for families with younger children.


----------



## kevd (May 2, 2015)

bankr63 said:


> You should be able to wait.  WBC is fairly popular, but VV@P and SLR generally have good availability all the time (and might I suggest either of the Sheraton Vistanas or any of the HGVC properties as an upgrade to any of those on your list?)
> 
> There are lots of deposits in RCI late December/early January as most MF's come due at the non-Disney resorts, and owners start depositing, making availability pretty good for you at the 3 month mark.  I expect no problems getting one of your B list choices.



Thanks! We stayed at Sheraton Vistana once in the past and loved it. The only reason it's was not on our B list is because we were thinking we'd try some place new but now we're thinking we'll throw it back into the mix.


----------



## Sea Six (May 8, 2015)

I like to use my RCI trader for Disney resorts as well, but I have a hard time justifying 41 TPUs for a 1 BR at Saratoga Springs when I can get a 2 BR at HGVC Tuscany for only 20 TPUs. The Disney resorts are really expensive.  I try to justify it because I never have to drive at Disney, but they charge me a $95 resort fee to cover the transportation on top of everything else.  When I go to Disney in the fall for the Food and Wine Festival I'd rather just stay at the Swan and ride the boat to EPCOT.


----------



## bnoble (May 8, 2015)

Can you accept a 1BR, and are you willing to take any DVC resort?


----------



## kevd (May 24, 2015)

bnoble said:


> Can you accept a 1BR, and are you willing to take any DVC resort?



Yes! And yes!


----------



## bnoble (May 24, 2015)

Then I think you have fairly good odds.  That's not Easter week, so *something* should turn up.  But, the others are likely to be gone in 2BR configurations before then.


----------



## JPD (May 24, 2015)

We really like Silver lake resort, I never had a problem getting a 2 bdrm, and it is a short drive to Disney through the back road. The TPU's for this resort are normally very low. As someone else said, I can't justifying the large TPU's for Disney.


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

I like Silver Lake too, Summer Bay Houses are awesome have their own pool!
Orange Lake is nice ( one I own) and all of the DVC resorts are nice. Did not know they charge 95 dollar transportation fee!


----------



## kevd (May 28, 2015)

bnoble said:


> Then I think you have fairly good odds.  That's not Easter week, so *something* should turn up.  But, the others are likely to be gone in 2BR configurations before then.



Based on what I see on RCI, it looks like DVCs start to pop up about 4 months out. Assuming that's the standard, I might be looking at Dec 2015 before I could book a DVC for April 2016. 

So do you think by December there will be no more *2BRs* at places like Bonnet Creek, Silver Lake, Sheraton Vistana (in the event a DVC doesn't work out)?


----------

